# Elliptische Spirale?



## sirbender (7. Apr 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe jetzt einiges ueber Spiralen gelesen und kann die Punkte fuer eine ausrechnen und zeichnen. Was mich intressieren wuerde waere die Funktion mit der ich eine 'gestauchte' == 'ovale' == 'elliptische' Spirale zeichnen kann. Ich hoffe jeder versteht was ich damit meine. Die Spiralen die ich generiere sind alle 'kreisrund' 

Gruss,
sb


----------



## Marco13 (7. Apr 2010)

Geraten: Math.atan2 verwenden um den Winkel auszurechnen, und dann die Entfernung zum Mittelpunkt mit sin(winkel) skalieren...


----------



## sirbender (7. Apr 2010)

uffz. So aehnliche Sachen probier ich schon den ganzen Morgen. Irgendwie kriege ich es aber nicht hin. Ich dachte eigentlich dass waere einfach zu machen bzw. zu ergooglen 

Btw, eine andere Sache die ich machen will ist eine 'kreisrunde' Spirale deren Windungsabstand nicht konstant ist sondern von mir leicht groesser bzw. leicht kleiner gemacht werden kann waehrend ich die Spirale zeichne.

Sorry...bin leider nicht der Mathe-Held 


Danke,
sb


----------



## faetzminator (7. Apr 2010)

Multipliziere doch einfach die Punkte in Achse y um Faktor [c](Höhe y)/(Breite x)[/c]. So streckst du diese künstlich.


----------



## Marco13 (7. Apr 2010)

Ja, hab' das mit dem atan2 und dem sin gerade mal probiert - da kommen zwar hübsche Sachen raus, aber keine ovale Spirale. Die Punkte direkt zu saklieren dürfte am einfachsten sein.


----------

